# CSV for Credit Analyst job in South africa



## crazyrohit44 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi,

I have got internal job opportunity in South Africa from one of the MNC bank. I am a chartered Accountant and MBA from Goa Institute of Management. Can you please advise what is the likely hood for me to get the critical skill visa. Any heads up is more than welcome.

Regards

Rohit


----------



## Kingroi (May 14, 2017)

HI 
I also have a job offer as credit analyst and I hold an honours in investment and cfa level one 
I don't know with body to register to 
And what job must I take on the critical list 
Please any advice is welcome 
Thank you


----------

